# Exfoliating the Eye Area??



## amyzon (Sep 8, 2009)

Ugh I hate when this happens... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm getting areas of dry, uneven, flaky skin in the outer corners of my eye.  It's right around the area where you would wing your eyeliner up to, and it's most noticeable in the mornings.  I try to gently scrub it away with a washcloth in the shower, but sometimes it seems to make matters worse because the skin ends up uneven, and of course because the area is naturally sensitive it ends up red.  I use a very rich eyecream - L'Occitane Ultra Rich Eye Balm with Shea Butter over Shiseido Eye Cream w/ SPF 30 during the day and the same L'Occitane product either alone or over Caudalie Eye Contour Cream at night.  The flakiness is ONLY happening in this one area so overall moisture doesn't really seem to be the problem.  Does anyone know of a way to gently exfoliate the eye area without irritating the area further?  And if anyone has any suggestions on how to moisturize that area it would be much appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## makeba (Sep 8, 2009)

thats a very sensitive area of the eye so i would be careful when exfoliating. i  have found using vitamin e under my eye has really helped with my fine lines so i dont see why it would not help the outer corner area of the eye.. i use the capsules and only use it at night because a greasy under eye is not good or easy to hide.


----------



## kimmae17 (Sep 9, 2009)

i agree with above- i get flaky skin around my eyes and i use vitamin e capsules, just be careful to not get it too close to your eye


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 9, 2009)

Could be a slight case of eczema. Have you considered seeing a dermatologist?


----------



## amyzon (Sep 9, 2009)

I may try the vitamin E, thanks!  Yes, I have seen a dermatologist a few months back, and he mentioned that he thinks I have a few small patches of excema on my face, so it's reasonable to assume I could develop them around the corner of my eye.  He said that he didn't want to prescribe me any creams for them because they weren't severe.  I had excema on my hands as well and he advised using aquaphor with gloves at night, so maybe I'll try using Aquaphor over my eye cream at night as well.


----------



## makeba (Sep 9, 2009)

i was told that flax seed oil was good at relieving eczema issues. i use it because of the high omega 3s it offer and its good for the body. you can get it in a capsule or flax seeds or the oil. its a natural conditioner for the body and keeps the skin moisturized. couldnt hurt to try it. the only thing is that it will make you regular!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i was told that flax seed oil was good at relieving eczema issues. i use it because of the high omega 3s it offer and its good for the body. you can get it in a capsule or flax seeds or the oil. its a natural conditioner for the body and keeps the skin moisturized. couldnt hurt to try it. the only thing is that it will make you regular!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is true, my cousin has/had excema and she would take two linseed capsules a night.  Now it's cleared up and she has really really nice skin and thick, straight, soft hair to die for.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Could be a slight case of eczema. Have you considered seeing a dermatologist?_

 
Lathering eczema with moisturizer, vit-E, or vaseline doesn't solve the problem. It only provides temporary relief then goes back to being dry and flaky.

I have eczema on my upper lip. I have a prescribed steroid cream for my bad breakouts, but you can find a lower dosage hydrocortizone cream at the drug store. Sounds like you have a very mild case so it should do the trick.

-A


----------

